# Type 2 + Type 5



## bearotter (Aug 10, 2012)

Yeah I daresay if there is much symmetry to things, over-doing the whole "one wing is more natural to the type than another" thing obscures vision of the type as distinct from _both_ its wings.

It's important for us to not confuse a type portrait for the type in earnest. While 3 may be portrayed as "plastic" etc, in its worst manifestations, I can see a healthy helping of 3 existing in someone who is pretty earnest about being true to self. On a certain level, type 3 is simply a fundamental corner of enneagram, as is 9. If the 9 represents falling asleep to self, the 3 represents our identification with personality roughly. But personality is real, it is a consequence typically of being human, and what can be done likely is heightening of awareness of what's going on, but some kind of crude murder / purging of this identification becoming the "point" of one's quest tends to be from being misguided to an extent at least. I.e. there are many interpretations of such a goal which lead nowhere.


----------



## bearotter (Aug 10, 2012)

Probably a more simplistic but still useful general message is type portraits are meant to illustrate (paint an informative portrait), not to pin down how a type really is literally, but they may indeed pin it down quite well (if well constructed) if one sees the forest over the trees, which it's always a challenge to do fully but not impossible.


----------



## SharkT00th (Sep 5, 2012)

@Animal

I have quiet a lot to stay on this topic since my best friend is an E2 and we have had a lot of discussion about the way in which we view the world and how our issues can arise around one another. 2's and 5's see eye to eye on a lot of subjects, but surprisingly when it comes to human interaction, the two types employee different strategies which make them misinterpret the intent of the other. It is mostly the 2 that misinterprets how the 5 feels. Keep in mind as well that my friend is more Fe than Fi so my E2 descriptions will have a very heavy Fe bias. 

The biggest issue in the relationship is that 5's are withdrawn, detached individuals while 2's are more gregarious, charming, people-centric individuals who strive for a great deal of affectional displays from others in order to be validated. It is important to remember that 5's are very in-tune with their head center, and tend to be highly cerebral individuals to whom social interaction is not always desired and dealing with others is viewed as another input for the demands of their resources. 

E2's see 5's are very knowledgable individuals and typically gravitate towards them, yet at the same time they can be frustrated since 2's need to emotionally experience validation and to feel taken care of. The detached nature of the 5 means that they are not very expressive or outwardly emotional and as such, usually their emotional reactions go unnoticed to a 2. The responses a 5 gives as well are not human-center and seem to very cold, factual, and objective and this even further can confuse a 2 and make them think that the 5 doesn't value them or even care about them. This is the biggest issue for the 2: How do you know how supporting and loving a 5 is. In order to get more of an emotional response an E2 will try and flatter an E5 and hope that the 5 will return the favor (flattery is seen as manipulation by a 5), or they may throw a fit and see how a 5 reacts. They can also launch a series of allegations that the 5 doesn't care or love them and hope that the 5 comes running to them. At their worst, a 2 can try to degrade a 5 but once again this is very ineffectual style of communication with the schizoid man. 

At this point I will pivot to how a 5 views a 2 and offer a template as to how 2's and 5's can get along with one another. To a 5, an E2 looks like an someone who will take up too much of their time and energy due to all the demands they constantly place upon them which makes a 5 further detached. To a 5, human interaction can be a challenge and something that they can find awkward, and I'm very surprised that 2's just dont see this at all and assume its hatred that a 5 feels rather than uncertainty, unease and a lack of confidence in that area which can be unnerving to a 5. This is another reason that a 5 can seem detached when interacting with others is that they just dont know what to do, what to say, and what to observe. Overall, 2's feel like 5's are holding out on them when it comes to showing affection and dealing with people and if they just cared a bit more they would become people persons just like them. Unfortunately, thats not true at all, 5's do have a very high capacity to care about people, but its not always displayed since they themselves dont always want to risk dealing with things emotionally. Developing people skills is something that a 5 could use help with and the more a 5 learns, the more they understand and the more comfortable they become at dealing with others. 

The way for the 2 types to get along is for both of them to realize where the other is coming from. A 5 needs to understand that emotions are very important to a 2, and that the way others see them matters a lot more then they think it does. A 2 needs to understand that not everyone is going with feeling and not everything that a 5 does is motivated by emotions especially malevolent ones. It is important to understand that 5's need their own space so if your a 2 and you dont feel like you are getting the emotional response you want from a 5, ease up a bit, it can take a while for a 5 to emotionally open up to others. For 5's, understand that expressing emotions with a 2 is something that 2's handle very well and is a safer environment than with certain others types as well. 

The 2 types have a lot to teach one another, my E2 friend has helped me alot with dealing with emotions, and understanding where other people come from. I've helped them with making more rational decisions and taking things less personally as well. As a parting word. 5's please dont just withdraw from a 2 do let them know how you are feeling about what is going on. 2's, please dont throw a fit and later on deny it or not want to deal with it, 5's have a very good memory of what has occurred.


----------



## Nothing1 (Jan 22, 2014)

Here is the perfect song to depict the relationship between the 2 and the 5 (song by the 2—of course)






Meanwhile, the 5 is off thinking


----------

